# Brauche dringend Hilfe



## Mia02 (31 August 2005)

Hallo,

bin nun auch einem unseriösen Anbieter zum Opfer gefallen. Vielleicht finde ich hier irgendjemand dem ähnliches passiert ist und mir mit Rat zur Seite stehen kann.

Hatte den Fehler gemacht und ein Probeabo für 2 Tage für 3,99 Euro abgeschlossen. Dies galt einem Mehrwertdienst. Hatte meine Kontodaten eingegeben und meine Ausweisdaten, dass ich über 18 Jahre alt bin.

Am selben Tag bekam ich die Bestätigung und die Zugangsdaten. Jedoch ohne nochmaliger Information was ich denn gebucht habe. Aber ich ging ja von meinem Probeabo aus. 

Als ich das Probeabo auf der Seite soweit fertig hatte, las ich nochmals am Ende der Seite das ich dieses ja bis zum Ende des 2. Tages kündigen muss, denn sonst steige ich in die nächsthöhere Tarifstufe ein. Das wären dann 30 TAge.
Ich kündigte dann auch sogar MItte des 2. TAges und musste feststellen, dass bei der Kündigungsbestätigung aufeinmal eine Mitgliedsschaft bis November besteht und von meinem Konto keine 3,99 Euro sondern 89,90 Euro abgebucht werden sollten.
Ich teilte denen natürlich mit, dass das nicht stimme, ABER dieser Verein der nur mit Mitarbeitern Namen JG oder JS ausgestattet sind verneint den angeblichen Vertrag von 3,99.
Ich bin am verzweifeln. Sogar das Widerrufsrecht gibt es bei denen nicht.
In ihren AGB`s steht:

"
Nach Fernabsatz- oder konsumentenschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften bestehende Rücktrittsrechte können jedenfalls dann nicht mehr ausgeübt werden, wenn bzw. soweit die Leistungen bereits erbracht bzw konsumiert worden sind. "

Das ist alles. Also die sind der Meinung mit Beginn der Nutzung habe ich kein Widerrufsrecht mehr.
Selbst das Probeabo ist in den AGB`s anders dargestellt wie mir zuerst dargestellt wurde ( also bis zum 2. Tag)

In den AGB`s steht:

"Die Kündigung kann beiderseitig erfolgen. Die Kündigung seitens des Kunden am Onlineformular muss jedoch mindestens 4 Tage vor dem nächsten Buchungsintervall oder bei Testabos am Tag des Kaufes, spätestens jedoch 8 Stunden vor dem nächsten Buchungsintervall auf dem dafür vorgesehen Onlineformular, mit den Daten der Bestätigungsemail (Membershipkey und E-Mail Adresse), durchgeführt werden. Kündigungsanfragen welche per Fax, Email oder postalisch eingelangen werden nur Werktags während der aktuellen Bürozeiten bearbeitet!"


Das alles ist sehr verwirrend. Es ist so eine [...] Firma. Ich weiß genau, dass ich mir das ganz genau angeguckt hatte und penibel darauf geachtet hatte bis zum 2. Tag zu kündigen, dass ich ja nicht einen anderen Tarif abschliesse.

Merkwürdig ist, dass der nächsthöhere Tarif 30 Tage und nicht 90 TAge betragen.
Das alles stimmt einfach nicht.

Ich habe sogar nach Österreich angerufen und diese Leute angeschnauzt, ob sie sich nicht schämen Menschen auf diese unglaubliche Weise [...].
Aber diese JG oder JS - Kürzel haben kein Gewissen.

Meiner Aufforderung ein entsprechendes Protokoll aus Ihrer Technik ( da der Mitarbeiter ja nachgeschaut hat und laut dieser Protokolldatei meine IP und Vertragsdauer gespeichert sein soll) 
mir zu schicken, kommen diese Leute einfach nicht nach.

Selbst ihre Salvatorische Klausel hört sich seltsam an:

"15. SALVATORESCHE KLAUSEL

Wenn einzelne Bestimmungen dieser Allgemeinen Geschäfts- und Nutzungsbedingungen ganz oder teilweise nicht rechtswirksam sind oder ihre Rechtswirksamkeit ganz oder teilweise später verlieren, wird hierdurch die Gültigkeit aller davon nicht betroffenen Teile dieser Allgemeinen Geschäfts- und Nutzungsbedingungen nicht berührt. An die Stelle der unwirksamen Regelung treten die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen, welche wirtschaftlich am nächsten kommen . Das gleiche gilt, wenn diese Allgemeinen Geschäfts- und Nutzungsbedingungen Regelungslücken aufweisen. Im Zweifelsfalle einigen sich die Parteien darauf, dass eine Regelung als gültig angenommen wird, die der Zielsetzung dieses Regelwerks am nächsten kommt. "

Es hört sich an, dass irgendwas schon an den AGB`s nicht stimmen kann. Wenn da nichts stimmt, greift ja das Gesetz und dann steht mir schon ein Widerrufsrecht zu.

WAs meint Ihr dazu? Kann der Anbieter das völlig ausschließen mit dem Beginn der Nutzung der DL oder werde ich durch den Gesetzgeber doch beschützt?

Jedensfalls laut deutschem Recht stehen mir 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht zu. Laut österreichischen Recht 7 TAge. Ich habe innerhalb der 7 Tage mit Einschreiben und Rückschein einen Widerspruch eingelegt und werfe denen arglistige Täuschung vor, da sie mir eine falsche Mitgliedschaft unterjubeln wollen. Ich denke auch, dass sie irgendwas mit meinen Daten manipuliert haben. Geht das überhaupt? Können Sie meine Daten soweit verändern, dass das Gericht sogar dieses so annehmen würde?

Was kann ich noch tun? 

Für jede Hilfe und Rat sehr dankbar.

Tschüss Mia.

_[Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## SEP (2 September 2005)

Das Thema scheint mir eher zu "Mehrwertdiensten" zu gehören - gerne erfahren wir aber alle noch etwas mehr zu dem angeblichen Abo (wofür eigentlich?) und eine Erklärung für den etwas undurchsichtigen Bezug zu Österreich ...


----------



## Mia02 (2 September 2005)

Dieses Abo hatte ich für einen erotische Seite abgeschlossen. Jedoch sollte dieses nur für 2 Tage und 3,99 Euro kosten.
Bereits Mitte des 2. TAges kündigte ich wieder das Ganze.

Mir wurde dann in der Bestätigungsmail der Kündigung jedoch geschrieben, dass ich angeblich 90 TAge abgeschlossen hätte.

Dieses habe ich aber nicht getan, denn noch habe ich Augen und bin nicht blind.

Die Frage zum Bezug zu Österreich kommt daher, da der Sitz von der Firma in Österreich ist und somit das österreichische Recht gilt.
Z.B. nach deutschem Recht haben wir 14 Tage Rücktrittsrecht und nach österreichischem Recht nur 7 Tage.

Diese Leute tun nun in ihren AGB`s das Widerrufsrecht völlig aushebeln, sobald man den Dienst in Anspruch nimmt.

Ich fühle mich aber arglistig getäuscht. 

Gestern habe ich bereits Nachricht aus Ihrem Inkasso-Büro erhalten , obwohl ich erst am 24.08.05 VErtrag abgeschlossen und nach eine Mahnung am 31.08.05 erhielt.
Darin drohen Sie mir, wenn ich nicht innerhalb von 10 Tagen zahle, wird die Forderung an das Anwaltsbüro weitergeleitet.

Nun habe ich denen aber schon wieder geschrieben ( bestimmt schon 20 Mal), dass ich die Zahlung verweigere solange ich keine entsprechende Protokolldatei mit der angeblichen Vertragszustimmung von 90 TAge erhalte. Aber ich werde wohl wieder keine Antwort bekommen und das macht den Laden noch unserioser für mich.

Ich habe ja schon dort in Österreich direkt angerufen und mit diese Leute gefragt, ob sie denn ruhig schlafen können...

Wer hat ähnliches mit solchen *[...]* Probeabo`s erfahren?

Wie kann ich mich verhalten?

Über Rat und Tat wäre ich sehr dankbar. Tschüss.

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Der Jurist (2 September 2005)

Hast Du noch Ausdruck des ursprünglichen Angebots.
Falls nicht, schau, ob Du das hier findest: http://www.archive.org/
Wenn Du die ursprünglichen Texte hast, kannst Du ja belegen, dass anderes versprochen war, als später behauptet.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 September 2005)

@SEP: Für mich schaut das mehr nach Onlinehandel und -zahlung aus, auch wenn es sich als Wortwitz durchaus um eine "Mehrwertnummer" handeln könnte.

@Mia02: Findest Du das Eingangsportal wieder, über das Du an die Seite gelangt bist? Kannst Du die Bedingungen noch einsehen, zu denen Du das Abo abgeschlossen hast? Dann solltest Du das per Screenshot dokumentieren. Eventuell könntest Du die URL mal per PN an SEP oder mich senden.


----------



## SEP (2 September 2005)

Im Ergebnis ist's nicht entscheidend, in welchem Forum es steht - wenn mehr Informationen vorliegen, dass es nur eine Onlinezahlungsfrage ist, wird's zurück verschoben.

@Mia02: Wie kommt die Firma (wenn denn) an dein Geld? Abbuchung vom Telefonkonto etc. oder Rechnung/Überweisung?


----------



## Mia02 (2 September 2005)

Vielen Dank für das erste Pflaster von Euch!!!

@Jurist:  Habe im Archiv nichts gefunden. Wenn dann sind irgendwelche Sites vom Jahr 2004 dokumentiert, die sich aber nicht öffnen lassen.

@haufdrau...:
Habe die Seite mit möglichen Zahlungsoptionen nochmals aufgerufen.
Das 2-tägige Testabo für 3,99 Euro besteht noch.

Weiterhin steht ganz unten in Kleinschrift:

" Alle Verträge werden auf unbefristete Zeit abgeschlossen. Auch ein Testabo muss gekündigt werden! Die gewählten Zeiträume stellen die Abrechungsintervalle dar! Das gewählte Intervall bei einem Testabo wechselt nach dem ersten Intervallzeitpunkt auf den Standardintervall ( meist 30 TAge)"

Bitte, dort steht MEIST 30 Tage. Was ist denn das für ein Ausdruck. Entweder ODER !

Ich muss aber nun sagen, als ich das Testabo abgeschlossen hatte, war diese SEite aber noch einwenig anders aufgebaut. Es waren noch 2 weitere Kästchen vorhanden, die eine weitere Migliedschaft von monatlich 10, - Euro und eine VERgünstigung mit erotischen Telefonaten anboten. Diese Kreuze hatte ich rausgenommen. Ich weiß noch, dass mir dieses Spiel besonders aufgefallen ist und ich mich darüber geärgert habe, dass ja andere Leute schnell in diese Falle reinfallen könnten.

Und dann stand auf dieser SEite noch, dass das TEstabo bis zum 2. Tag gekündigt werden muss. Ansonsten fällt man in den nächsthöheren Tarif.

Aber das hier sieht verkürzt aus. Es wird immer unheimlicher. Die haben bestimmt irgendwas geändert.

@SEP: Das Probeabo hatte ich über ein Bankeinzug abgeschlossen.

Die insgesamten Zahlungsoptionen für eine Mitgliedschaft können derzeit über Bankeinzug oder Kreditkarte gemacht werden. ( Stand 02.09.2005)
Als ich mich am 24.08.05 auf die Seite gewählt hatte, gab es die genannten Optionen, jedoch konnte man sich auch anonym über die Telefonabrechnung einwählen. ( Zum Glück habe ich das erst gar nicht getan)
Sollte man jedoch weitere EXTRA-Service wie Chat in Anspruch nehmen, muss man sich über einen Dialer einwählen. 


Ich habe eine neue Info herausgefunden. Vielleicht ist sie für diese Sache wichtig. Habe Euren neuen Zusatzdienst ausprobiert und die Adresse des Anbieters mal eingegeben.
Habe unter anderem Verbindungen zu dem Anbieter  Wkan Media ( diesmal ein Deutschansässiger) herausgefunden. Ist Mitbeteiligter an der Seite und fiel laut Internetrecherche auch nicht immer positiv auf. 

Noch eine andere Frage:

Wenn ich denen schreibe, dass ich keine Zahlung vornehme, solange ich keine Protokolldatei aus der Technikabteilung bekomme, dann ist das doch von mir rechtens und sollte doch von deren Seite auch eigentlich völlig möglich sein, oder ist das so kompliziert? Ich habe denen shcon 20 Mal geschrieben und noch bis heute keine Antwort bekommen.

Ich überlege schon, ob ich morgens, mittags und abends denen Mails schicke...
Vielleicht reagieren die dann mal endlich


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 September 2005)

Mia02 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für das erste Pflaster von Euch!!!
> @Jurist:  Habe im Archiv nichts gefunden. Wenn dann sind irgendwelche Sites vom Jahr 2004 dokumentiert, die sich aber nicht öffnen lassen.


 schick mir doch bitte mal ne pn, komme aber nicht vor Sonntag dazu.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 September 2005)

Mia02 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich denen schreibe, dass ich keine Zahlung vornehme, solange ich keine Protokolldatei aus der Technikabteilung bekomme, dann ist das doch von mir rechtens und sollte doch von deren Seite auch eigentlich völlig möglich sein, oder ist das so kompliziert?


Stellt sich die Frage, was in dieser "Protokolldatei" stehen soll. Traue keiner Bilanz, die Du nicht selbst gefälscht hast...



			
				Mia02 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege schon, ob ich morgens, mittags und abends denen Mails schicke...
> Vielleicht reagieren die dann mal endlich


Ignorieren von Anfragen und paralleles Betreiben von außergerichtlichen Mahnverfahren sind ein beliebtes Mittel, Kundschaft zu "überreden"...


----------



## Mia02 (2 September 2005)

Zwecks Protokolldatei....

Habe denen am 30.08.05 mit Hilfe Eurer Downloaddokumente ein Einschreiben zusammengebastelt.

Darin habe ich denen unter anderem geschrieben:

" (...) Sollten Sie dennoch der Auffassung sein, dass es zwei übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen und damit einen gültigen Vertrag von 90 Tagen für 89,90 Euro gibt, fordere ich Sie auf, den Nachweis zu erbringen, welches Angebot Sie mir in welcher Weise und zu welchem Zeitpunkt gemacht haben, und wie und wann ich dieses Angebot angenommen habe. (...)"

Ich hoffe, dass ich das so richtig formuliert habe.

Nun warte ich auf entsprechenden Rückschein bzw. Antwortschreiben.

Und wie oben gefordert, soll das eben in entsprechender Art und Weise mir protokolliert werden. Das muss doch für diesen Verein möglich sein. Ich kann doch nicht einfach ein Geschäft aufmachen ohne das es mir nicht möglich ist, dieses ordentlich zu führen.
Und das muss ja auch möglich sein, denn spätestens zum GErichtstermin müssen die ja Beweise bringen.

Aber was soll ich noch dazu sagen...


----------



## User Nr 2528 (7 September 2005)

der Haken scheint mir hier zu stecken:

" Alle Verträge werden auf unbefristete Zeit abgeschlossen. Auch ein Testabo muss gekündigt werden! Die gewählten Zeiträume stellen die Abrechungsintervalle dar! Das gewählte Intervall bei einem Testabo wechselt nach dem ersten Intervallzeitpunkt auf den Standardintervall ( meist 30 TAge)" 

Das kann man so verstehen wollen, daß es ein zweitägiges Testabo gibt, das gekündigt werden muß und dann ist Ruhe. Oder so ähnlich.

Man kann es aber auch so verstehen, daß das Abo über 30 Tage geht aber zweitägig abgerechnet wird. Oder so ähnlich.

Klar ist, daß mir nichts klar ist. Die Formulierung haben diese Typen sicher nicht aus Versehen so gewählt.


----------



## Mia02 (7 September 2005)

Aktueller Stand: 

ich habe vor zwei Tagen meinen Rückschein erhalten und habe auch die vereinbarten 3,99 Euro für zwei Tage überwiesen und denen das nochmal per Mail mitgeteilt.

Bisher habe ich keine Mail mehr von denen erhalten. Kein Schreiben mit dem geforderten Beweis des angeblichen Vertrags. Aber ich freue mich noch nicht zu früh, denn die Typen sind bestimmt aus dem dunkelsten Moor rausgekrochen und lassen nicht so schnell locker.

@Rookie: Danke für Deinen Gedanken! Ich habe auch schon mitbekommen, dass diese Formulierung reichlich eigenartig ist. Z.B. " meist 30 Tage", also von was machen die denn das abhängig wann 90 TAge und wann es 30 Tage gibt??? Mir haben die ohne Grund mal so 90 Tage gegeben.


----------

